

Ask HN: Istanbul Startups? Where are they? - mittermayr

I'm flying to Istanbul on Saturday and wanted to meet with some local entrepreneurs. Tried to figure out any meetup/wiki/venture capitalist portfolios etc. - but nothing. it seems there are barely any startups!? would greatly appreciate any pointers or suggestions! want to do video interviews like i did with sonar at twentystartups.com - thanks so much guys.
======
mittermayr
nice, got a quick recommendation right away. thanks pg ;)

looking for more, folks. thanks so much! will report back with
interviews/videos when I have them.

